# PP MIA



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Peeps. I'm getting ready for my Work season to start and havent been around much. I also have been working on the 280 ft Privacy Fence in my Back yard. Got 10 ft left, Weather permitting. Just wanted to say i havent forgotten about GP and there is a link 2 my FB on my Sig for anyone that needs to message or contact me.Ill be checking in atleast Once a Week after April 25th, But I'll be starting work then and doin anywhere from 12- 14 hr days M- Sat thru October. 
Crush is gettin big, he's 35lbs @ 4mos and Diamond the Same. Her Skin rash has gone away, IDK what it was, but it cleared with the Prednizone. Anyway, I'm around, didnt want you to think i forgot Ya's..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Was wondering where you been but I see you on FB


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Was wondering where you been but I see you on FB


Rojja, u can Track me on there, lol..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I was wondering where you went....Glad you and the pups are good! I want to see pics of them when you get a chance


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

your pups are looking good, seen u on fb once inwhile but was wondering about you over here, explains alot those are some loooong work days. and still working on the fence huh? geeze n i was waiting for you to come put my fence up lol  guess ill wait till after october heheheheh


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> your pups are looking good, seen u on fb once inwhile but was wondering about you over here, explains alot those are some loooong work days. and still working on the fence huh? geeze n i was waiting for you to come put my fence up lol  guess ill wait till after october heheheheh


HAHAHAHA, Its the Weather Angel..I get 50 done then rains for 4 days ;( I'm building Drivway gates today, so I only have those and 50ft Left...Then Im comin Over 

@ Bluenose, Pups are looking great. Diamond is a Bit more Domanant than I'd Like, I hope she relaxes a Bit. Training is hard, I go on Sundays, and it's been Like a CHOR w/everything else going on... Ill post a Pic..and there On FB 2 ..


----------

